# tooth pitch (metallurgy)



## 1SPTranslator

Hola, 

La oración completa dice "This combination allows you to cut any variety of materials (even wood!) and adjust for blade width, _*tooth pitch*_ and speed on one machine."

Para "pitch" conseguí "paso y tono" y para "tooth" sólo "diente"

Pero en relación a una sierra de cinta, ¿cómo se dice "tooth pitch" en esp.?

Gracias.


----------



## cabazorro

esto debe referirse al número de dientes por pulgada lineal de la sierra u hoja, no le veo mucho sentido en la oración sin indicar el número de ellos. o no entiendo yo el significado.
Saludos.


----------



## alberto magnani

Pitch se refiere al ángulo del borde de corte del diente


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Cabazorro & Alberto Magnani;

Le envié un email al técnico con la info que ustedes me dieron, al parecer el texto en inglés podría ser más claro... el me dice que el "tooth pitch" se refiere a los dientes por pulgada lineal pero que no es ajustable sino que cambia al cambiar la hoja... ¿con eso en mente hay alguna forma corta de decir "tooth pitch" en esp.?

Gracias.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

"pitch" esta relacionado al movimiento (distancia).
Este post te puede dar una idea, es un contexto distinto, pero quizas te ayude:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=452249&postcount=3


----------



## jalibusa

Las hojas, bandas y discos de sierra para metal o madera, de mano o movidas a motor se identifican muy comúnmente (no me atrevo a "decir en todo el mundo") por el número de dientes por pulgada lineal del borde cortante; hay p.ej. hojas para sierra de mano para metal de 18, 24 y 32 dientes por pulgada, y si las vas a comprar las pides simplemente "de 24 dientes"; eso es el "tooth pitch" y se le llama "dientes por pulgada".


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Un millón de gracias Jalibusa ;-)


----------



## abeltio

Paso de los dientes de sierra


----------



## cabazorro

Hola totalmente de acuerdo "dientes por pulgada" lo que aún no entiendo es como acomodarlo en el contexto.
Saludos.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Cabazorro, gracias tuve que reorganizar el orden para que funcionara en esp. =)

¡Gracias Abeltio!


----------



## snowalker

Hola 1SPTranslator,

Creo que se refiere a un torno, y a la distancia de un tornillo.

I think your original referance is to either a gear driven milling machine, or more likely to a lathe, where pitch is the distance from the point on a (drive) screw thread to the point on the next screw thread.  Pitch is almost aways related to something that is driven such as gear pitch, the drive sprocket pitch on a chainsaw, or propeller pitch.  It means that something travels a certain distance in one revolution.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Thanks Snowalker =)


----------

